# [PCBSD] Enlightenment on FreeBSD 9.0-RC3



## fnucc (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,

I just made


```
portsnap fetch extract
```

and get a bunch of ports. However, in /usr/ports/x11 there is no Enlightenment although it should be there judging by what I read on the forum. I'm using PCBSD which is in fact FreeBSD 9.0-RC3. Is is possible that Enlightenment is not a part of 9.0-RC3 ports?


----------



## gkontos (Jan 4, 2012)

It is in the ports x11-wm/enlightenment


----------



## fnucc (Jan 4, 2012)

Blind as a bat... Thank you.


----------



## bbzz (Jan 4, 2012)

You just made me try this for the first time. Looks pretty slick with these themes.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 4, 2012)

How is it functioning these days? I tried it a while back and a lot of things were broken.


----------



## Dru (Jan 4, 2012)

I think you may end up wishing you couldn't find it. Was a broken pile last time I tried it also, and I think I read even more is broken nowdays.


----------



## adamk (Jan 4, 2012)

Works quite well here.

Adam


----------



## fnucc (Jan 4, 2012)

Just tried to instal it, *make* went fine, tried to switch to it and now I'm installing the system from scratch because file system broke down completely. I believe I did something wrong. I'm trying to figure out which desktop manager to use.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 4, 2012)

Wait... what? How did your file system break down. Ports are separate from the base system.


----------



## fnucc (Jan 4, 2012)

Shot me if I know. I tried to make Enlight at the boot, then LXDE froze, I reboot, he says - no. A whole bunch of errors appeared, among them broken filesystem, and my comp wake up alive but barely. Now I installed pcbsd (FreeBSD + KDE) and now my wireless is again not working and I'll spend a week again tryin' to fix it. So, at the moment I'm enjoying Win7 and don't accept any argument against MS  It's frustrating that you can't make any single wrong step. I've been installing system a few times and it's a bit frustrating. I haven't had such problem back in the QNX and DOS days decades ago.


----------



## SNK (Jan 4, 2012)

Always keep a copy of your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, etc., somewhere. Makes it easier when you have to do a reinstall.


----------



## fnucc (Jan 4, 2012)

Tnx, SNK, I'll remember that.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 4, 2012)

@fnucc,

I haven't used PC-BSD before but I think that if you really want to try a different window manager from ports then you should install FreeBSD. 
The handbook will give you good hints on starting up X


----------



## fnucc (Jan 4, 2012)

I started with FreeBSD, gkontos, and decided to use pcbsd to get a working system quickly. First I spend days on one usb wireless adapter, then an old pci wireless card started to work like a charm, and then I got in this Enlight thing. Now I ca't install anything except KDE and wireless doesn't work. Go figure.


----------



## fnucc (Jan 4, 2012)

Very interesting situation: fresh install + LXDE = working wireless. Go figure... So, in my case LXDE rules  I just have to make it a bit more good-looking.


----------

